# Rabbits on E.bay



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Just being nosey for rabbit/pig stuff and theres 2 rabbits being advertised as they are moving.

Come with hutches (well if you can call them that!!!) they are far too small and 1 looks like a box.

They are in the Kent area. Can anyone help and save these buns.

I have space for temporary if need be but they are going to need big hutches which I haven't got spare.

Am just going to report the ad, but if I do whats going to happen to these buns if they are moving


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

get in contact with the seller then report the add, also get as much info as you can, including pics of the buns if you can, that way if some one can be found to help then you have info to pass on and you are in contact with them to sort something

i would help but kent is too far and, its not often i say this, but i really dont feel in a position to help my self either


----------



## ukmutz (Mar 23, 2008)

Yep definitely report this to ebay, this is against their rules.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> get in contact with the seller then report the add, also get as much info as you can, including pics of the buns if you can, that way if some one can be found to help then you have info to pass on and you are in contact with them to sort something
> 
> i would help but kent is too far and, its not often i say this, but i really dont feel in a position to help my self either


Yeah I have e.mailed the seller asking details and pointing out the danger of advertising rabbits on sites like this.

Not heard back but have now reported the ad.

Unfortunatly I am just waiting to be picked up for an hospital appointment so wont see if any response until later or even if E.bay have acted on the report 

I could have helped with transport or kept them here temporaly but bet I dont get any response from them


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ukmutz said:


> Yep definitely report this to ebay, this is against their rules.


its all well and good reporting these posts straight up, but sellers like this obviously dont give a monkies about the animals, and if you report them with no solution found, what is going to happen to the animals? its best to get in contact, then report the add, and then negotiate getting the animals out for free


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

ukmutz said:


> Yep definitely report this to ebay, this is against their rules.


Done. Just hate to think what will happen to these buns now


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Just being nosey for rabbit/pig stuff and theres 2 rabbits being advertised as they are moving.
> 
> Come with hutches (well if you can call them that!!!) they are far too small and 1 looks like a box.
> 
> ...


if you send me the link hun, ill keep an eye on it, see what happens.

hopefully some one will be able to offer them a home, even if we cant find a home for them on here, if you are able could you take them in and contact a few rescues?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> if you send me the link hun, ill keep an eye on it, see what happens.
> 
> hopefully some one will be able to offer them a home, even if we cant find a home for them on here, if you are able could you take them in and contact a few rescues?


Just PMing you. Thankyou.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Can you PM me the link too...just being nosey too! This is the hard thing about these ads...you don't wanna do anything cos it is against ebay rules...yet anyone who put animals up on ebay does not care about them and the animals themselves deserve better.

Thanks!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Done Niki.

Right guys I really do have to go now. But let me know if I can help in anyway as not too far from me.

xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

The ad has now been removed but I have had a reply from the seller. She asked for my email addy so hopefully will get somewhere with this.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> The ad has now been removed but I have had a reply from the seller. She asked for my email addy so hopefully will get somewhere with this.


just came here to say that, if transport can be arranged, depending on sex, i may have a home lined up for them, if your talking to her ill not message her then, i have a window open with the contact seller info :lol:

niki if you can find out the sex and if they are neutered of not, and if debs is willing to collect and hold them till transport can be sorted, we might have done this


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Not much has happened since I was out. Seller asked me to get back which I did asking questions about sex age etc etc but nothing back.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

She asked for my email to discuss it further...which I gave this afternoon but no email yet


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

niki87 said:


> She asked for my email to discuss it further...which I gave this afternoon but no email yet


Not looking good 

Lets just hope they have gone to someone who will love and care for as they deserve.

x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Not looking good
> 
> Lets just hope they have gone to someone who will love and care for as they deserve.
> 
> x


Resent email address. Hope it works.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Resent email address. Hope it works.


The run is back on. Its just been edited.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

deb53 said:


> The run is back on. Its just been edited.


OK...hope that means she's online and I will get an email soon!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Going somewhere. She replied. She is moving in June and will let me know when, but seems happy to let them be picked up


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Going somewhere. She replied. She is moving in June and will let me know when, but seems happy to let them be picked up


Thats great news :001_smile:

If I can help out anyway just let me know


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Going somewhere. She replied. She is moving in June and will let me know when, but seems happy to let them be picked up


Do we know what sex they are yet?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Thats great news :001_smile:
> 
> If I can help out anyway just let me know


You will be the first to know. Sorry I didn't mean to take over...but I thought the more of us that email her the more chance of a reply!



B3rnie said:


> Do we know what sex they are yet?


Yes they are both male. They are about 11 months and 8 months old. They have now been split cos of fighting. They want to keep them till they move cos the kids will be upset and the reason they are going is cos they're moving into a flat with no garden.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

niki87 said:


> You will be the first to know. Sorry I didn't mean to take over...but I thought the more of us that email her the more chance of a reply!
> 
> Yes they are both male. They are about 11 months and 8 months old. They have now been split cos of fighting. They want to keep them till they move cos the kids will be upset and the reason they are going is cos they're moving into a flat with no garden.


Hey no worries Hun. Just glad She got back to you. (you obviously have a better way with words than me )

No, seriously I am just so glad that things may work out well for the 2 buns  and I'm here if needed.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Hey no worries Hun. Just glad She got back to you. (you obviously have a better way with words than me )
> 
> No, seriously I am just so glad that things may work out well for the 2 buns  and I'm here if needed.


You will be needed


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Yes they are both male. They are about 11 months and 8 months old. They have now been split cos of fighting. They want to keep them till they move cos the kids will be upset and the reason they are going is cos they're moving into a flat with no garden.


Not neutered then?


----------



## crablover (May 9, 2011)

gosh! I can't believe that people will do this! No respect for the animals concerned but glad you guys are getting somewhere... I'm here if needed too  xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Not neutered then?


Not neutered no! 



crablover said:


> gosh! I can't believe that people will do this! No respect for the animals concerned but glad you guys are getting somewhere... I'm here if needed too  xxx


Thanks hun!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK pics i got today...deb53 u r gonna love these i think 

Number one...dont know names ...



















Number 2 ...


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwww look at the faces, those "hutches" though


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

OMG:001_wub:

Loving them.

OK what breeds are these?

Not an English and a French are they


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> awwwwwwwwwww look at the faces, those "hutches" though


Agreed....hutches are cr.......ubbish!!!!!!!!



deb53 said:


> OMG:001_wub:
> 
> Loving them.
> 
> ...


Not sure on breeds...one looks lionhead crossh and the other yeah some sort of lop! Will ask her. I should find out best time to collect next week btw!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

O that looks Ok then. Just saw an ad on a different site today that sounded the same. 


So do we know whats happenening yet. I can pick up to here no problem. cant do Thurs though.

But I have no large hutches spare here.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

im in love with the first bunny! your all stars for helping them and Niki your a proper saint! x


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> im in love with the first bunny! your all stars for helping them and Niki your a proper saint! x


And i'm in love with 2nd :tongue_smilie: :001_smile:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

deb53 said:


> O that looks Ok then. Just saw an ad on a different site today that sounded the same.
> 
> So do we know whats happenening yet. I can pick up to here no problem. cant do Thurs though.
> 
> But I have no large hutches spare here.


No. She said they are moving mid June and cos they are the kids rabbits she doesn't want to upset them till the end. But she will know moving date this coming week. I have now asked about breeds but no reply as of yet.



RockRomantic said:


> im in love with the first bunny! your all stars for helping them and Niki your a proper saint! x


I'm not....but I am growing fur


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> your all stars for helping them and Niki your a proper saint! x


couldnt agree more with this well done xxx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK apparently the grey one is a French Lop but unsure on the other. They were [email protected] buns.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Niki, do we have definate homes for these bunnies?

I'm a bit lost at what is happening 

Also need to know roughly what size the hutches are for transport. (mind you they look tiny )


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Niki, do we have definate homes for these bunnies?
> 
> I'm a bit lost at what is happening
> 
> Also need to know roughly what size the hutches are for transport. (mind you they look tiny )


Will pm you more details but the bunnies are ready to be picked up...just got an email. However I told them we didn't want the hutches...just bunnies. Is that OK?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Gonna need thinking caps on here guys......

I thought they were coming with their hutches albeit small but just for the short while they would have to do.

I just haven't any spare hutches.

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

have you got any runs you could set up?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> have you got any runs you could set up?


I have the piggy runs that they could stay in but there is no way I could trust them being safe overnight.

I live out in sticks and many foxes, badgers and god knows what around.

Are homes still in the pipe-line for these buns?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Can anyone please help with these buns?

I will pick-up and deliver.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Lil-miss.....Have we definate homes for these buns?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Lil-miss.....Have we definate homes for these buns?


There was a possible home if the bucks were neutered...so no...there isn't!


----------

